# My tractors



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's a few of my tractors that I own. 








The 36 A







John Deere 530

Well heres a list of the tractors I have. The pics won't load on here

John Deere 530
36 John Deere unstyled A
52 John deere A
56 John Deere A
John Deere 70 standard diesel 
Ford 8n 
Ford 2n 
Ford 3000
Ford 3600
Farmall H

Tell me what you think.


----------



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

And Economy compact tractor


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

That is way cool!!!!!!!! Try sending a few more when you can.........


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow what a collection, I really would like to have an unstyled A. I would like to see a picture of your 70, I have a '53 row crop gas 70 myself. Do you use your old tractors? Or maybe show em or run em in parades?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

My 70 is a project but in good shape. It's half way apart but I have all the parts. My uncle gave it to me. The pony motor is all apart but ill get it done this winter. Yes I use my tractors around the farm and I show them at tractor shows.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Iam not going to reply to you after this I 'm jealous also drooling of how keep yesterdays iron still purrrrrring along.

Welcome to TF and thanks for sharing.


----------



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

That unstyled sounds so good when u start her up and thanks


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

John_Deere_70 said:


> My 70 is a project but in good shape. It's half way apart but I have all the parts. My uncle gave it to me. The pony motor is all apart but ill get it done this winter. Yes I use my tractors around the farm and I show them at tractor shows.









here is a picture of my 70 one day down at the neighbors getting my feed ground, I enjoy using it for small jobs here and there.


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice tractor


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a work in progress that has been slow, I haven't much time to fool with it lately. I bought a new battery box and belt pulley cover last year but havnt gotten em on yet. The bolts for the battery box are rusted round and I intended in rebuilding the clutch cause the bolts are out too far and won't let the pulls cover go all the way on. I usually get some down time in the winter and figured on tackling these this winter but it's not looking like I'm gonna have down time. I hope I get next year's firewood cut before we put the crop in in the spring. Worse case scenario I guess I keep working her for now till I get slowed up to work on her!


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------

